# Sand removal.....revamp aquascape



## jlm86 (Aug 24, 2002)

I originally used play sand about 3 years ago for my 55G..
(don't yell at me!!)

any way, my Aquaclear is always full of sand, and wish i hadn't done it...
I'm ready to revamp my substrate, or use non at all...

What is best way to get rid of all this &%* sand.I have a large container to hold my water to drain...

Thanks


----------



## gazguildford (Feb 5, 2014)

I would use a dustbin to drain the water pop the heater in and transfer the fish in the (cover the top) should give plenty of time for a thorough job without the fish getting too stressed, I used this method when I moved house I didn't loose any fish!


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

You'd be amazed at how much you can actually siphon out.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you tried raising the intake of the filter?


----------



## gordons38 (Jul 31, 2013)

I woke this morning to what I thought was a leaking 75 gallon tank. I thought the cichlids dug out the sand and the rocks fell. I leak tested the tank and think that it was from a three gang air valve that fell off the tank and since one of the stones was not being used in created a siphon. Any way long story short is I sucked all the sand out with a Shop Vac. Clean like a store bought tank.


----------

